# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  ΓΙΑΤΙ Η VODAFONE ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ 200MBPS ΣΤΑ ΚΑΦΑΟ ΤΗΣ;;;;

## tsarm

Έχετε δει σε ιδιοκτήτο καφαο της VODAFONE, να έχει δώσει δυνατότητα για 200αρα γραμμή ;   
Εδώ στον άγιο Αρτέμιο κανένα από τα καφαο της Vodafone δεν έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα. Τεχνικό της  Vodafone που τυχαία ρώτησα ,μου είπε πως ….θα βάλουν κάποια στιγμή 200αρα κάρτα στα καφαο. 
Πότε VODAFONE ?????

----------


## BillyVan

Κι εδω Θεσσαλονικη ετσι ειναι.

Αντιθετα Wind-Nova και Οτε εχουν.

Μαλιστα οι καμπινες της Wind δινουν και με 35B οχι μονο τα 200.

----------


## Iris07

Σε κάποια λίγα δίνει..

π.χ Αμπελόκηποι - Αθήνα..

----------


## andresalonika

> Σε κάποια λίγα δίνει..
> 
> π.χ Αμπελόκηποι - Αθήνα..


Τι προφίλ δίνει στην 200άρα; 

π.χ Cosmote, Wind 55/5.5 - 110/11 - 220/22
Vodafone 56/5.6 - 112/11.2 - διακοσάρα;; 220/22?

----------


## Iris07

Δεν θυμάμαι..

Εάν έχει κάποιος ας μας πει!

----------


## tsarm

Υπάρχει κάποιος μέσα από Vodafone που έχει κάποια απάντηση στο πότε θα δώσει 200αρα στα καφαο της;;;

----------


## Iris07

Μπορεί και να μην δώσει σε άλλες καμπίνες..
εάν χρειάζονται αναβαθμίσεις υλικού..

Πλέον οι πάροχοι στρέφονται στο FTTH..

Εδώ η Wind που έχει τις Super VDSL καμπίνες με 35b ακόμη και στις 100άρες συνδέσεις.. (όπως την δική μου σύνδεση)
και δεν θέλει να πουλήσει VDSL 200άρες !!

- H δε Wind έχει την 200άρα VDSL στην εξωφρενική τιμή 55 ευρώ !!!  :Shocked:  (vs 33 για FTTH 200)
- Η δε Nova δεν πουλάει καθόλου VDSL 200 !!  :Crazy: 

* Και να σκεφτείς ότι η σύνδεση μου θα σήκωνε και κάπου στα 300 με VDSL !!

----------


## georgep138

Οταν η Vodafone πήρε την έγκριση, από την ΕΕΤΤ, για τις VDSL καμπίνες,
δεν ήταν υποχρεωμένη να βάλει 200 Mbps ?

----------


## Iris07

Όχι..

Τα έργα της EETT ήταν για τεχνολογία VDSL Vectoring ή και πιο πάνω.. (ή FTTH)

50 Mbps - Απλό VDSL
100 Mbps - VDSL Vectoring
200 Mbps - VDSL Vectoring + (Plus) ή Super Vectoring
> 300 Mbps - G.Fast

Η Wind είχε σχέδια να βάλει σε μερικές περιοχές και G.Fast (π.χ σε εμένα - Πατήσια)
αλλά τελικά το έκρινε ότι δεν θα μπορούσε να υλοποιηθεί σε καλό και σωστό βαθμό.

Εγώ πάντως θα σήκωνα και κάποιο G.Fast πιστεύω..  :Cool:  

btw τότε το G.fast έφτανε θεωρητικά σε "τέλεια" μικρή γραμμή κάπου το 1 Gbps..
αλλά πλέον με νέα πρότυπα που έχουν φτιάξει μπορεί να πάει αρκετά παραπάνω..

----------


## tsarm

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να πιέσουμε καταστάσεις για να έχουμε και εμείς οι των καφαο Vodafone 200αρα γραμμή;;;;;;

----------


## BillyVan

Μα εδω λεμε οτι καλα καλα δεν παιζουν σε αλλους τα 50 και τα 100 εσυ θελεις και 200?

Μαλλον ηξεραν τι χάλια εξοπλισμο εβαζαν οταν εστηναν τις καμπινες.

----------


## tsarm

Συγχρονίζω με 114 και πιστεύω πως και με τα 200 δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## Iris07

H Vodafone προχωράει σε μετατροπή όλων των συνδέσεων VDSL σε FTTH!

Ιδρύει νέα εταιρία!
Πιθανές αυξήσεις στα τιμολόγια της!

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...38#post7362338

Το πόσο θα πάρει αυτό.. άγνωστο..  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Κάτι παρόμοιο θέλει να κάνει και η Nova με το νέο δίκτυο που θέλει να φτιάξει..

----------


## KallaiR

> H Vodafone προχωράει σε μετατροπή όλων των συνδέσεων VDSL σε FTTH!


που το διαβασες αυτο στο λινκ του λινκ που εβαλες;  :Confused:  οτι να' ναι..

- - - Updated - - -




> Μα εδω λεμε οτι καλα καλα δεν παιζουν σε αλλους τα 50 και τα 100 εσυ θελεις και 200?
> 
> Μαλλον ηξεραν τι χάλια εξοπλισμο εβαζαν *χαλκό εχουμε* οταν εστηναν τις καμπινες.


 fixed.

----------


## Iris07

> που το διαβασες αυτο στο λινκ του λινκ που εβαλες;  οτι να' ναι..


Πήγαινε κάτω - κάτω στο άρθρο να το δεις..

_Το επενδυτικό πλάνο προβλέπει τη μετατροπή όλων των συνδέσεων FTTC σε FTTH, έχοντας η εταιρεία εξασφαλίσει περισσότερους πόρους._

----------


## KallaiR

> Πήγαινε κάτω - κάτω στο άρθρο να το δεις..
> 
> _Το επενδυτικό πλάνο προβλέπει τη μετατροπή όλων των συνδέσεων FTTC σε FTTH, έχοντας η εταιρεία εξασφαλίσει περισσότερους πόρους._


χαχαχα οντως. προσωπικα μονο και οταν μπει στο κολπο η δεη και αν και οταν συνεργαστει μαζι της, θα δουμε παντου ftth...  με σκαψιματα και οπως ειναι η κατασταση στους περισσοτερους δημους, σε 3-4 ολυμπιαδες, ισως κ να ειμαστε σε κοντα στην φαση που περιγραφει το επενδυτικο πλανο...

----------


## StavrosD

Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα θα είναι η άρνηση κάποιων εργολάβων να ακολουθήσουν τα σχέδια και τις προδιαγραφές των μηχανικών.

Ο μηχανικός θα έχει προβλέψει π.χ. τοποθέτηση σε βάθος 1μ γνωρίζοντας ότι π.χ. στο μισό μέτρο θα περάσει κάποιο άλλο δίκτυο. 
Αν το παίξει μάγκας κάποιος εργολάβος και βάλει την οπτική ίνα στο μισό μέτρο για να γλιτώσει χρήμα και χρόνο, θα κόψει την οπτική ίνα ο επόμενος που θα πάει να σκάψει καθώς βλέποντας στα σχέδια ότι η οπτική ίνα είναι στο 1μ θα βάλει το μηχάνημα να σκάψει στα 0.7μ.

----------


## Iris07

Πάνω από 30-40 cm δεν νομίζω να σκάβουν τα Bobcat για αυτές τις δουλειές..

----------


## StavrosD

@Iris07
Υπάρχουν προδιαγραφές ανάλογα με το τμήμα του δικτύου.
Τα τελευταία μέτρα προς τον πελάτη μπάινουν περίπου στα 15cm~20cm από την επιφάνεια, ανάλογα με τον τύπο.
Το προηγούμενον τμήμα περίπου στα 40cm.
Το ακόμα πιο πίσω τμήμα εγκαθιστάται τουλάχιστον στα 50cm.

Το σκεπτικό είναι όσο μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας είναι το καλώδιο τόσο πιο βαθιά να τοποθετείται.

Υπάρχουν βέβαια και άλλα δίκτυα που μπορεί να δημιουργήσουν δυσκολίες (ύδρευση, αποχέτευση, χάλκινες γραμμές τηλεφώνου, υπόγεια καλώδια ΔΕΗ) καθώς και ειδικές περιπτώσεις (π.χ. γέφυρες και τούνελ).

----------


## ethnik471

> που το διαβασες αυτο στο λινκ του λινκ που εβαλες;  οτι να' ναι..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
>  fixed.


Καθόλου "fixed" ! H Vodafone είναι δυστυχώς η μόνη εταιρία που τα δικά της K/V ταλαιπωρούνται με εξολοκλήρου σχεδιαστικά λάθη. Είναι κοινό μυστικό πλέον... σχεδόν κανείς σε καμπίνες vodafone δεν παίζει σωστά...
Το παρακάτω περιστατικό είναι ένα απο τα άπειρα παραδείγματα λάθος εξοπλισμού της vodafone...και φυσικά την ταλαιπωρια την τρώει ο πελάτης που πληρώνει... 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...CE%B1-VODAFONE

----------

